

Ask HN: What blogging site is best for me? - ashitvora

I already have a domain but I want some blogging site where I can host and point it to may domain. Wordpress asks for 10 bucks to do so.<p>I currently use Tumblr and I am loving it so far but the issue is, I doesn't have comments. I am using Disqus for comments which is fine too but since everything is rendered at client side, Google bot doesn't scan the comments and I dont get good ranking on Google :(<p>Any suggestions?
======
mr_b
1.Installing wordpress on your domain is free. Use this -
<http://codex.wordpress.org/Installing_WordPress> It is very easy to set up.
2\. I personally use Posterous.(<http://posterous.com/>) Very easy to use. Has
comments too.

~~~
ashitvora
I tried posterous but didn't like the themes they provide. Plus it doesn't
work for my domain which ends in .info and not .com :(

So far I am loving Tumblr but was wondering what other options do I have.

